# Cervelo R2.5



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

Does anybody know of any more deals for the Cervelo R2.5 out there? I know it is late to find deals, but if you know where I can get a 54 cm that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

racycles have them 

http://www.racycles.com/rdb/catalog/cervelo_r2_5_team_3749902.htm
they have a 54 built up and they have 61s in frames only but it says to call for other sizes so check out that web site out


----------

